# An Open Letter to Greyhound Lines, Inc.



## Ken Morgan (Jul 3, 2010)

Now I haven't travelled by Greyhound since I was in my teens, after reading this letter, I'm glad i don't!

_http://msbox.tumblr.com/post/763046426/an-open-letter-to-greyhound-lines-inc_

_Dear Sir or Madam,_

_    I wish to complain in the strongest possible terms about the experience I had on your buses last week. On the 24th June 2010 and the 27th June 2010, the experience I had on your buses rivals all others in both discomfort and inconvenience. The journey was from Charlotte, NC to Atlantic City, NJ and then back again. My experience was noteworthy not only because of the appalling organisational standards of your company, but the repeated mechanical failures scattered throughout my trip alongside the indifference and occasional downright incompetence of your staff. In some instances I would *strongly* recommend just replacing certain staff members with actual greyhounds. The marketing angle is priceless and they are very easy to train._

_My problems began on the 23rd of June when my journey was actually due to begin...._


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 3, 2010)

wow.

I'm so buying a car.


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2010)

I rode Greyhound bus once,* NEVER AGAIN. *They don't tell you in any of their advertising that 90% of their stations are located in the *WORST* parts of the city...


----------



## Carol (Jul 3, 2010)

There is an independent bus company in Boston called the Fung Wah Bus, its claim to fame is Boston to NYC (Chinatown to Chinatown) for $15....

[yt]BrEQBO2Jfc8[/yt]


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 3, 2010)

Drac said:


> I rode Greyhound bus once,* NEVER AGAIN. *They don't tell you in any of their advertising that 90% of their stations are located in the *WORST* parts of the city...


No -- they're in the WORST possible part of the worst neighborhood of the cities...

Definitely an experience.  Not necessarily one I'd like to repeat!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 3, 2010)

Carol said:


> There is an independent bus company in Boston called the Fung Wah Bus, its claim to fame is Boston to NYC (Chinatown to Chinatown) for $15....
> 
> [yt]BrEQBO2Jfc8[/yt]


Those buses are a whole 'nother critter.  We've got them that run from certain areas here to NYC or to Atlantic City NJ...  NO safety regulation on 'em, for some reason, though it may just be that they ignore 'em.  Scary...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2010)

I have to echo Drac and jks9199 in that their locations are generally in terrible places!  I have only seen one in a decent place.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 3, 2010)

The downtown Toronto bus station is still in a good area. A very expensive piece of property these days.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 4, 2010)

When I got out of the Army, I rode Greyhound from Tacoma to Fresno. FORTY-SIX hours I will never reclaim. Three weeks later I flew from Fresno to Seattle for $20 less than the bus ticket... 
The memorable parts of the trip: During the three HOUR layover in Portland OR, I went for a walk around the station, I have never had so much dope offered to me in my life.
When we stopped in Chowchilla. it was just little old me, and the driver on the bus, that was, until the eight women, just released from the *Central California Women's Facility *got on... First and only time I was ever afraid of being raped by a woman. The bus broke just north of Madera, only 30 miles from my destination, and I was stuck, with the driver, 8 women felons and an old drunk for SIX HOURS...


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jul 4, 2010)

Carol said:


> There is an independent bus company in Boston called the Fung Wah Bus, its claim to fame is Boston to NYC (Chinatown to Chinatown) for $15....


Isn't "Fung Wah" when actually translated into English from its Mandarin, Wu or maybe Cantonese dialect - whatever - translates into just one thing in English:

"*DEATH WISH" :lol:*


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jul 4, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> The downtown Toronto bus station is still in a good area. A very expensive piece of property these days.


Dear Canadian neighbor, 

Toronto!?!
Why don't you keep your clean and maintained public transportation infrastructure where it belongs - outside the USA !

BTW Happy (Belated) Canada Day - on THE FOURTH OF JULY from a "US American" - still looking for those maps!





 _(It just never gets old)_


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 4, 2010)

Senjojutsu said:


> Dear Canadian neighbor,
> 
> Toronto!?!
> Why don't you keep your clean and maintained public transportation infrastructure where it belongs - outside the USA !
> ...


 
When I was 15 I went cross country on a greyhound. Let me tell you stopping in the middle of the praires at 3:00am and stopping at some of the bus stops up north are not places you'd really want to be.

The Eurpoeans kick all of our asses when it comes to public transportation, we, North Americans, were raised in cars and huge distances needing to be travelled.

Thank you, happy fireworks day to you and yours too!!


----------

